# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 15.12.2014 - 22.12.2014

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *279*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1463* Получено карантинов: *116*, суммарный объем: *520* мб Обработано файлов: *1080*, суммарный объем: *1044* мб Уникальных файлов: *829*, суммарный объем: *845* мб Признаны безопасными: *182* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *117*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=173147 - найдено зловредов: *23* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=172874 - найдено зловредов: *17* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=172994 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=173222 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=172956 - найдено зловредов: *4*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:programdataprogram statusscheck.exe - *3* c:program filesplus-hd-2.2plus-hd-2.2-chromeinstaller.exe - *3* c:usersдимаappdatalocalsystemdirnethost.exe - *3* c:usersвладимирappdataroaminglshlrgpf.exe - *2* c:programdatascheduletimetasks.exe - *2* c:windowswin.vbs - *2* c:program files (x86)media+playervided2.0media+playervided2.0-codedownloader.exe - *2* c:program filessuptabdpinterface32.dll - *2* c:program files (x86)hd+v2.157d05856-1a6c-44dc-9873-1df40136a5ad-7.exe - *1* c:documents and settingsadmin.microsof-aa739dlocal settingsapplication datamicrosoftwindowssystem.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:AdWare.NSIS.Adwapper.do - *10* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CroRi.bei - *8* Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ohfb - *5* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SwiftBrowse.bv - *5* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BetterSurf.b - *4* Trojan.Win32.Stardo.bl - *4* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CroRi.bba - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.aljt - *3* not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.ZxrLoader.c - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Vitruvian.b - *3*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

